# Newbie



## Douginmo (Jan 6, 2014)

Im a newbie to wood carving, however me and my son are intrested in getting into it. My question is what kind of tools should I start with. Ive nbeen looking at some sets from flexcut and a couple others, but I just wanted somei nput on any experiences with good or bad sets. Thanks in advance


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Morning Doug. Welcome to the site. I'm sure someone with a bit more experience than myself will be along directly, but in the meantime….I started out with just a basic X-acto knife set. Ya know the one with the red handle. It has two other handles as well and has served me well for many years. Cheap replacement blades as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Flexcuts are good, but I recommend getting palm tools with their own handles (it gets old really quick swapping the blades everytime you need to make a different cut). Rammelson also has some decent tools, but they made to be sharpened a bit first. Try Smokey Mountain Woodcarvers or The Woodcraft SHop.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Doug,

what kind of carving are you interested in? That will make a difference as to what people recommend.

I have the flexcut knives for chip carving and they work well for me (I'm a beginner though, so keep that in mind). Additionally, there are many other manufacturers out there that make a quality product.

I have not tried relief carving (different set of tools) or doing anything like a ball and claw foot (similar if not the same tools as relief carving) so I can't help you there.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I have always enjoyed carving wood, even as a kid. I was lucky enough to have a woodworking father and a outdoorsey mother (girl scout leader who loves camping and roughing it).. I learned whittling first with a basic sharp knife. I was shown my arc of safety (one arms length around myself) and learning how to sharpen a flat knife is so much easier than chisels or gouges. Whittling is a great way to learn wood grain and cutting techniques that can lead to both palm carving (not wood sculpting which involves rasps and special cutting tools) and chip carving.

My whittling sticks into shapes and animals is what lead me to carving ritual wands for the Wiccan community. I am not picky about the tools I use today, but when starting: easier = more fun = greater skill development = greater fulfillment of life and more difficult projects.

so to start.. I'd stick with easy woods to carve: bass wood, balsam, or poplar… or go on a hike and pick up chunks of wood off the ground. If you do the latter.. nature is also a wonderful bonding place to learn and explore. Also, IMO, it teaches that the world around you is a resource, and using it makes one feel more part of it. So I recommend getting a few chip carving knives and a small set of palm chisels (Flexcut tools are AWESOME for beginners)... and a sharpening stone.. because once your tools go dull.. carving will be less fun = giving up out of frustration and impatience.


----------



## Danwiecz (Mar 21, 2014)

I just saw a similar post here is what I said

If you haven't already I would get a nice Knife, Chisel, Gouge set and then add on different blades and gouges as you need. There are some really nice ones out there but the best part about buying an affordable kit in the beginning is you get to know what blades you really like and will eventually replace with a high end version and what ones you rarely use and wont need upgrades for. I started with an xacto and a flexcut combo sets.

I go over a few options on my carving blog here

or try these
Deluxe Wood Carvers Palm Tool and Knife Set-Flexcut








SE 7718WC Professional Wood Carving Chils with Cloth Pouch-18 Piece


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

There are different types of carving and each require different tools. Whittling needs a knife. Chip carving requires a knife. Relief carving or carving in the round (sculpting) require gouges, and power carving requires a rotary tool (Like a dremel) or a reciprocating tool attachment on a Fordom or a Mastercarver. There are regional guilds around the country. I learned to carve in Calif. Carvers Guild. Look for the one in your area and they can teach you any of this type of carving for a very very low price. I paid just $25.


----------

